# 1969 Schwinn Lemon Peeler.......



## HARPO (Mar 15, 2011)

I figured you might like to see this. My brother-in-law was the original owner. My in-laws had kept it in their heated basement since he had stopped riding it all those years ago. When my son was 12 (he's now 25) they asked him if he wanted it. We had just gotten him a new bike, but he said yes. He only rode it a few times (thank God) and still wanted to ride the new one.

It's now residing nicely with my other 35 bicycles, so it's in good company. Bike is all original, right down to the tubes. Seat is in perfect condition, and paint has minor chips here and there. Reflector strips are still on the handlebars from 1969 when he got the bike.

fred


----------



## Greg M. (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! Great story and bike. I bet they kept the receipt and manual for it which would really add to it's value. The one original receipt and manual I have for a bike is another '69 Krate in about the same condition. ( Orange )
Thanks for sharing.

Greg


----------



## MartyW (Mar 15, 2011)

Great lookin bike!


----------



## HARPO (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! No, no manual. That was the first thing I asked for, but I figured it would be a long shot. I'm just happy they kept it all those years instead of giving it away. While my wife and I were dating back then (and I had no interest in bicycles yet), I didn't even know it was in the basement!


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for putting up the picture. That is a GREAT lookin PEELER.../////////////////////


----------



## azhearseguy (Mar 31, 2011)

SWEET!,... those Peelers are hard to find with nice orig paint..


----------

